# Just Had Whole-Home DVR Installed Today...Some Questions



## avsrock90 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I've been reading a long time, but this is my first post. We just switched from E* to D* and had our install today. We have an HR24 and H24 with Whole-Home DVR.

Apparently, however, we need a coax-ethernet adapter to hook up the internet to the system? I had assumed that since there was an empty ethernet jack on the back of the box that that would be enough (we have ethernet jacks at each of our TV's), but it now appears that is not the case?

So, is it correct that I will need to get a ethernet-coax adapter and an additional power source just to get the receiver connected to the internet? Alternatively, can I do MRV through ethernet even though the receivers have built in DECA?

Thanks for any help!

P.S. It appears that you cannot pause live TV on the secondary receiver, correct?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

You are just one of the MANY people being told bogus info. As soon as you connect your ethernet cable to the jack on a HR24 or H24 you disable the internal DECA adapter, removing that receiver from the DECA network. 

The person taking your order was 'supposed' to ask if you want to use DirecTV on Demand and if yes tell you it would be $25 extra for the internet connection kit, which is another DECA adapter that connects the coax network to your ethernet network. Call back, tell them you need the Internet Connection Kit (ICK) for your new Connected Home install and if they say it would be $49 install charge push back and say nobody told be I needed it originally when it would have been included in the normal installation.


As for your second question, correct, the H24 is not a DVR and can't pause live TV. A work around is to start a recording for the channel you want to watch on the H24 then use MRV to view it, which you can do while it's recording.


----------



## cdvorak (Jun 19, 2007)

have 2 HR24's - does the system pick the DVR it will record to?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

cdvorak said:


> have 2 HR24's - does the system pick the DVR it will record to?


If you set something to record on one of the HR24s, it goes to that DVR. If you do it on a regular receiver, you can choose.


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

Wait a second... I just ordered whole house DVR for $99. Are you saying if I don't spend $25 more, they are going to shut off my directv on demand??


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

adam1115 said:


> Wait a second... I just ordered whole house DVR for $99. Are you saying if I don't spend $25 more, they are going to shut off my directv on demand??


Check your order on-line. If it states Whole Home DVR with ICK (Internet Connection Kit which could also BB DECA since that is the prescribed kit for DECA).

If not, like the many since, myself included, you'll need to cancel your order and place it correctly. This may delay your install but it may be worth it to get it right. IMO, it's not your fault unless you knew in advance that it could happen, most don't know this in advance of placing an order.

Will it cost $25 more? IDK, it didn't apply to me but it did for others ordering later. IIRC, it's just an extension of Directv's policy to not make any free/extra efforts to get the Internet connection. They offer wireless and BB DECA as options for purchase and tell you how to connect but they don't really tell you BB DECA is a must for MRV when adding VOD, etc, etc. Most CSRs I've spoken with know little to nothing about MRV.


----------



## cerrdor (Sep 16, 2010)

armchair said:


> Will it cost $25 more? IDK, it didn't apply to me but it did for others ordering later.


When placing the order for the MRV install if you include the ICK with the order there is no additional charge, if you order the ICK after the install is complete there is a $25 for the BB DECA as well as possibly $49 for the install and if you are a new customer there is a $50 fee, at this point no CSR, Supervisor, CRG agent etc can waive the $50 new customer fee BUT if you pay the $50 dollars (generally the install fee and ICK is waived due to D* messed up the order) so pay the 50 and the CSR can apply a credit on the bill for the $50 dollars, at this point Case Management can waive the $50 fee but you have to have an active case open not just get the number for case as many like to do since once case gets the call we handle it as if it is our case, but not gonna waive the fee unless it is an actual case not just someone calling in with the correct PIN.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

cerrdor said:


> When placing the order for the MRV install if you include the ICK with the order there is no additional charge, if you order the ICK after the install is complete there is a $25 for the BB DECA as well as possibly $49 for the install and if you are a new customer there is a $50 fee, at this point no CSR, Supervisor, CRG agent etc can waive the $50 new customer fee BUT if you pay the $50 dollars (generally the install fee and ICK is waived due to D* messed up the order) so pay the 50 and the CSR can apply a credit on the bill for the $50 dollars, at this point Case Management can waive the $50 fee but you have to have an active case open not just get the number for case as many like to do since once case gets the call we handle it as if it is our case, but not gonna waive the fee unless it is an actual case not just someone calling in with the correct PIN.


Thanks, it's been some time since my upgrade in May. New customers may find your reply useful.


----------



## melissa42718 (Sep 24, 2010)

I just recently had directv dvr installed and my regular receiver only plays my recordings back every so often other times it says playback failed there is no internet connection, is it because i didnt get the ICK? Also my remote stoped working it only controls the volume and mute and i cant figure out why....


----------



## adam1115 (Dec 16, 2003)

armchair said:


> Check your order on-line. If it states Whole Home DVR with ICK (Internet Connection Kit which could also BB DECA since that is the prescribed kit for DECA).
> 
> If not, like the many since, myself included, you'll need to cancel your order and place it correctly. This may delay your install but it may be worth it to get it right. IMO, it's not your fault unless you knew in advance that it could happen, most don't know this in advance of placing an order.
> 
> Will it cost $25 more? IDK, it didn't apply to me but it did for others ordering later. IIRC, it's just an extension of Directv's policy to not make any free/extra efforts to get the Internet connection. They offer wireless and BB DECA as options for purchase and tell you how to connect but they don't really tell you BB DECA is a must for MRV when adding VOD, etc, etc. Most CSRs I've spoken with know little to nothing about MRV.


Oh ok... So it says "MultiRoom Upgrade/Internet Kit - Charge" I guess that means I'm good to go...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

melissa42718 said:


> I just recently had directv dvr installed and my regular receiver only plays my recordings back every so often other times it says playback failed there is no internet connection, is it because i didnt get the ICK?


No, the Internet connection has nothing to do with it; you have an installation problem and will need a service call to fix it. Likely you have a wiring problem or perhaps some incorrect equipment in your system.



> Also my remote stoped working it only controls the volume and mute and i cant figure out why....


That could be one of a couple of things. Are you sure you have the right remote for this room? Any chance you or someone else tried to put the remote or the receiver into RF mode? (You can check this by navigating the menus with the front panel buttons.) Did anyone change the remote ID? You can reset that back to "1" by pressing and holding Mute and Select until the green light above the slider blinks twice, and then typing in "00001".

If that's not it, post more details and we can help you sort it out, or the tech can if he comes to fix your MRV issues.


----------

